# do you care what people think?



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.

Other people go through this as well?

or maybe that is why camera phones come in handy. They are so much more norm and less obvious you don't draw attention to yourself.


----------



## skieur (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.
> 
> Other people go through this as well?
> 
> or maybe that is why camera phones come in handy. They are so much more norm and less obvious you don't draw attention to yourself.



The solution is to go to a tourist destination, where everybody has cameras and people expect to run into photographers.  You will learn to be less self-conscious taking pictures.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.
> 
> Other people go through this as well?
> 
> or maybe that is why camera phones come in handy. They are so much more norm and less obvious you don't draw attention to yourself.



That's totally you and your technique.
If you liked taking pictures, you'd ignore whether people look at you or not.
If your behavior was more controlled to the situation, you would be less conspicuous.
If you cared more about taking pictures, you wouldn't be coerced into a phone camera.

For years I did street photographer with a full frame Nikon and 24-70 lens, you can't get much more conspicuous unless it would have been painted pink with tassels.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 16, 2014)

I think for a lot of people it depends on several factors such as the social culture you live in and why you're taking photos.

Generally if I'm on vacation taking photos of family and my surroundings I don't care at all even if I'm using my clunky and conspicuous DSLR.

However, I think it's different when someone ( myself included) goes out to shoot for the sake of shooting. 

A good example would be street photography.

Some people are just naturally good at tuning others out while they search for photos and they can range from being incredibly brave/respectable to jerks (*cough*Eric Kim*cough*).

But then there are people who really need to warm up to the situation before they can really let those feelings of insecurity go. 

I think everyone has these feelings occasionally, but it's really situation-specific.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 16, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.
> ...



If you plan to be out in public using a pink Nikon with tassels on it... let us know so we can get a picture of that!  ;-)


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 16, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



Actually, I sold that one.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 16, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



They come in pink?  Ah crap.  Now you tell me lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> I think for a lot of people it depends on several factors such as the social culture you live in and why you're taking photos.
> 
> Generally if I'm on vacation taking photos of family and my surroundings I don't care at all even if I'm using my clunky and conspicuous DSLR.
> 
> ...


im not talking about people street photography. you do street photography you are asking for problems. someone took my picture on the street when I was younger, refused to give me the film so I took their camera and smashed it off the pavement and walked off. i'm a little older less anxious now? But make no mistake their are people that will punch you in the head and smash your camera out there.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I think for a lot of people it depends on several factors such as the social culture you live in and why you're taking photos.  Generally if I'm on vacation taking photos of family and my surroundings I don't care at all even if I'm using my clunky and conspicuous DSLR.  However, I think it's different when someone ( myself included) goes out to shoot for the sake of shooting.   A good example would be street photography.  Some people are just naturally good at tuning others out while they search for photos and they can range from being incredibly brave/respectable to jerks (*cough*Eric Kim*cough*).  But then there are people who really need to warm up to the situation before they can really let those feelings of insecurity go.   I think everyone has these feelings occasionally, but it's really situation-specific.
> ...



 I see...I don't think I can give you any other consolation or advice about being self-conscious taking photos around others then. I'm sorry.

But I do think you've come to the core of your issue though (if you consider it that).


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> im not talking about people street photography. you do street photography you are asking for problems. someone took my picture on the street when I was younger, refused to give me the film so I took their camera and smashed it off the pavement and walked off. i'm a little older less anxious now? But make no mistake their are people that will punch you in the head and smash your camera out there.



Perhaps you should consider your behavior in a society where what they did was legal and what you did was not.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > im not talking about people street photography. you do street photography you are asking for problems. someone took my picture on the street when I was younger, refused to give me the film so I took their camera and smashed it off the pavement and walked off. i'm a little older less anxious now? But make no mistake their are people that will punch you in the head and smash your camera out there.
> ...


That's what my wife said but I really didn't care. I figured they should have asked me before snapping my photo they had it coming. when I asked for the film that was their chance and they didn't take it. im not talking about street people photography though (me personally I wouldn't just snap peoples photos randomly without permission its rude) im talking about building pictures, pictures in general with people all around. Or as mentioned situations where you are the ONLY one with a camera you do kind of stand out. Like setting up your tripod on the edge of a main street in someplace with walkers passing by. Kind of, odd.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



She was right, you are wrong - and a criminal.
You should have been arrested.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 16, 2014)

[h=2]do you care what people think?[/h]



bribrius said:


> I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.
> 
> Other people go through this as well?
> 
> or maybe that is why camera phones come in handy. They are so much more norm and less obvious you don't draw attention to yourself.



No.....See line one of my sig.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 16, 2014)

There is a way of doing things that don't draw attention to your self and keeping a safe distance. I had no problems with Drama Mom and the other just looked away.



IMG_0805 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 16, 2014)

I think everyone has these feelings occasionally, but it's really situation-specific.[/QUOTE]
im not talking about people street photography. you do street photography you are asking for problems. someone took my picture on the street when I was younger, refused to give me the film so I took their camera and smashed it off the pavement and walked off. i'm a little older less anxious now? But make no mistake their are people that will punch you in the head and smash your camera out there.[/QUOTE]

Karma can be such a *****.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


way off topic now. But okay.
harassing someone taking their picture and disturbing the peace is also criminal. sounds fair to me. If someone clearly doesn't want their picture taken, common decency should prevail and I don't believe you should take it. For me personally, im not in the public eye, private individual going about my merry way (I was actually in a metro area outside a coffee shop in a parking area). And some idiot pops up out of nowhere and holds up a camera.  Now if someone doesn't mind having their picture taken, likes it or really doesn't care either way. That's another situation. If they clearly don't want it taken. Well, mitigating factor ending in expected result.
Think of the valuable lesson I taught them. I bet they learned to not run around harassing people taking their pictures if they don't want it taken. Do you  believe just because one has a camera it gives one the right to have no respect? That someones right to take my photo supercedes my right to not have it taken and be left alone?
I might agree with you if it was someone directly in the public eye, expected in fact. But a private citizen, not engaging in any activities that would come with such expectation. I just don't see it or believe it actually. If you don't have respect enough to leave someone alone...


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> I think everyone has these feelings occasionally, but it's really situation-specific.


im not talking about people street photography. you do street photography you are asking for problems. someone took my picture on the street when I was younger, refused to give me the film so I took their camera and smashed it off the pavement and walked off. i'm a little older less anxious now? But make no mistake their are people that will punch you in the head and smash your camera out there.[/QUOTE]

Karma can be such a *****.[/QUOTE]sure caught up to that person. That's why I was saying that about street photography. May take a thousand photos of people. A hundred o them may not want it but since your getting away with it seemingly you keep doing it anyway.  What you are actually doing though is playing Russian roullette though, you are just not quite smart enough to realize it. You see another, clearly a look that says "don't do it". You ignore the look.  Then you take that 1001 photo. And catch the wrong person on the wrong day. But you still think its okay because of that 100 others you took of people who didn't want them. Until they start walking up to you. Then reality hits that this 1001 person has every intention of shoving your camera up your azz.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 16, 2014)

He was not harassing you, he may have taken your picture.
What he did was legal in the US.
What you did was illegal.
And if his response was to take a bat and beat the crap out of you because you broke his camera?
Would he be correct?


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> He was not harassing you, he may have taken your picture.
> What he did was legal in the US.
> What you did was illegal.
> And if his response was to take a bat and beat the crap out of you because you broke his camera?
> Would he be correct?


sure its harassment. And the key is, I was going about my own business not bothering anyone. They weren't. Apparently you think because someone has a camera they can do whatever they want?


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 16, 2014)

No, you think it was harassment and that you have the right to do what you want to the photographer.

But the law doesn't see it that way.
If you want the protection of the law, you need to obey it.

And you didn't answer my question.
Would he be correct to beat you up because you broke his camera?


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> No, you think it was harassment and that you have the right to do what you want to the photographer.
> 
> But the law doesn't see it that way.
> If you want the protection of the law, you need to obey it.
> ...


I had cause to break the camera so no. And im not asking for protection of the law.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 16, 2014)

I have two differing impressions of you - and I don't care to engage with either one of them.

Please stay off my threads and I'll stay off yours.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I have two differing impressions of you - and I don't care to engage with either one of them.
> 
> Please stay off my threads and I'll stay off yours.


you just cant handle the fact I believe a person should have respect when doing photography im guessing? A little common decency? You think taking photos of people who don't want them taken is perfectly normal and okay?


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> sure its harassment. And the key is, I was going about my own business not bothering anyone. They weren't. Apparently you think because someone has a camera they can do whatever they want?



I laugh when people assume that acts by others that are considered annoying or inconvenient are "illegal".   The same reason why people assume morals and "wrong vs. right" has anything to do with the law.  As long as it isn't behavior that is deemed illegal (notice I didn't say wrong), they are free to do whatever they want.  It doesn't matter what you think.

Not going to entertain the discussion of whether your actions where justified, have cause, wrong, or right.  It doesn't matter.  It was actions that are illegal.


PS> Even in cases if their actions were "illegal" such as a violation of privacy WHERE PRIVACY IS EXPECTED the assault resulting would still be considered illegal.   For example, trespassing to take photos doesn't mean the photos must be turned over.   The photos themselves are still considered property of the photographer.   You can simply ask them to get off your property and/or call the police.


----------



## runnah (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.  Other people go through this as well?  or maybe that is why camera phones come in handy. They are so much more norm and less obvious you don't draw attention to yourself.



I learned long ago that a vast majority of people are too busy thinking about themselves to care what others are doing. Not in a bad way mind you but just in the way that we are all in our own heads we often don't notice those around us.


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> you just cant handle the fact I believe a person should have respect when doing photography im guessing? A little common decency? You think taking photos of people who don't want them taken is perfectly normal and okay?



Law has nothing to do with being rude or disrespectful.   That alone is not enough to arrest someone or prevent it.   

You started this thread explaining how nervous you are taking photos in public... bringing attention to yourself.   I think your actions against the photographer are a reflection of the same feelings.   Not sure how anything said here can help.

I surely hope you don't have a run in with another individual with the same tendencies and reactions.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



Your personal thoughts on being photographed are NOT backed by law. If I was that photographer, more than a camera would have been broken that day. Putting that aside, why do you feel self conscious taking photos in public? There's really no reason to feel that way. I don't think anyone is really paying anymore attention to you than any other time.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 16, 2014)

damn those google glasses...i'm gonna get beat up for wearing those......i thought it was just because i looked like a nerd....
Had i been thinking,I would've just smashed that camera that generated a ticket for me "allegedly" running thru a red light.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

usayit said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > sure its harassment. And the key is, I was going about my own business not bothering anyone. They weren't. Apparently you think because someone has a camera they can do whatever they want?
> ...


oh hell no. I wouldn't ask or call the police.  I would totally take the camera then. And they should be thanking their lucky stars I didn't shoot them camera would be the least of their worries..


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> oh hell no. I wouldn't ask or call the police.  I would totally take the camera then. And they should be thanking their lucky stars I didn't shoot them camera would be the least of their worries..



Then you would turn the entire situation up-side-down in which you have the upper hand with a good case against the trespasser (a misdemeanor in most jurisdictions) to a situation in which you can be on the hook for 2nd degree murder and facing hard time.

Something tells me you are either all bark or simply have some serious personal issues.   Again.. nothing said here can be of any help....


I have had friends in the past who easily act out aggressively towards others in public and in turn walk around "nervous" or on edge frequently.  Its because they see themselves in everyone else around them...


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


because im actually a pretty mild quiet person that tends to "blend in" and not draw attention to myself. People start looking at me, staring at me, I get annoyed.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...




Well, people do that and it's not illegal.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm the kind of person that, when stared at, will stare back menacingly and take a photo anyway. I don't care, and sometimes it can be fun to irritate people. If they're doing something they aren't supposed to be doing, well, maybe they shouldn't be doing it.

That being said, there are certain circumstances where taking a photo might be an invasion of privacy. Then i tend to avoid shooting so I'm not being a bother. Public, see above.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

usayit said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > oh hell no. I wouldn't ask or call the police. I would totally take the camera then. And they should be thanking their lucky stars I didn't shoot them camera would be the least of their worries..
> ...


woof. lol
im actually very passive for the most part. blend. stay under the radar. 

you guys keep coming up with all this "stuff". seems you cant just admit "hey, you know, we probably shouldn't be taking pictures of people if they don't want us to it isn't nice"


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> you guys keep coming up with all this "stuff". seems you cant just admit "hey, you know, we probably shouldn't be taking pictures of people if they don't want us to it isn't nice"



It doesn't matter what we admit or refuse to admit.   I personally wouldn't take photos of a person who doesn't want their picture taken... BUT.. it doesn't matter because even If I did take that photo, it is still legal.   

I'm actually the type of person that complies when politely asked but instigate when threatened or responded to in a rude manner..... deep down all I want is money from the resulting lawsuit.   Did it once and bought a new camera soon after.   Lawyers are expensive but a necessity.   

As I said, most people "think" the law is on their side when they act.  The one time I acted (I stood my ground as a photographer to an officer), I ended up facing the "catch-all" offense called "Disturbing the peace".   It was dropped but a major inconvenience to my wife's "vacation" which is usually the intent of these catch-all offenses.   It goes both ways... in most cases, the law rather you not act at all....    As such, people who believe they are justified (and might very well be) in their actions are actually not protected legally.

What you can't get through your head is that wrong vs right has nothing to do with legality.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

usayit said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > you guys keep coming up with all this "stuff". seems you cant just admit "hey, you know, we probably shouldn't be taking pictures of people if they don't want us to it isn't nice"
> ...



okay. that was funny. lmao


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2014)

This thread is a train wreck. briberies, just throwing this out there. You're on a photography forum, trying to convince "photographers" that you throwing someones camera was justified. Way to think this through buddy. Get some self-control and a clue, you'll feel much better about things.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 16, 2014)

let me run this by you...maybe it wasn't about you at all.Maybe you just happened to be in the shot where you weren't the focus.Do I need to prove to you that you weren't the subject of my interest?Not to open up a whole new can of worms,but I practicing my panning technique on the side of a public highway (Rt 3 in Volney ,Eigerson),and 1 of the vehicles passing by was a state trooper,who swung around,and in no uncertain terms demanded to know why I was taking his picture.If I was asked politely,what I was doing,it could have saved a lot of time,but being the Alpha dick that he was,I cowered behind my rights.Smash my ****,and I'll own ya!!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> as I hate to draw attention to myself.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 16, 2014)

I only care about what my people think, and the last time I checked, I've got nobody.


----------



## usayit (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> okay. that was funny. lmao



Ok.. all bark... its pretty obvious.

end of story.. lol


----------



## bribrius (Feb 16, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> This thread is a train wreck. briberies, just throwing this out there. *You're on a photography forum, trying to convince "photographers" that you throwing someones camera was justified.* Way to think this through buddy. Get some self-control and a clue, you'll feel much better about things.


amusing isn't it?
I really don't need to convince them though. And im over it, done and over the camera smashing doesn't really concern me. pointless convo. I do need to adapt to shooting in public, practice. I just wanted to know if others had the same problem and awkwardness or self consciousness


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 16, 2014)

bribrius said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is a train wreck. briberies, just throwing this out there. *You're on a photography forum, trying to convince "photographers" that you throwing someones camera was justified.* Way to think this through buddy. Get some self-control and a clue, you'll feel much better about things.
> ...



Yes, but they're not into photography.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 16, 2014)

When it comes to what people think, the only opinions which matter are the ones coming from the people who are hiring me...


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 16, 2014)

The OP's question reminds me of the joke about the guy who went to see his doctor.

_"Doc, everytime I raise my arm like this, I get a terrible pain in my shoulder.  What should I do?"

"Well, stop raising your arm like that."_


----------



## limr (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I'm going to completely ignore all the intervening silliness and answer the original question:

Do I care what other people think of me?

Hell no.

Though it was not intended by the original question, I will still mention street photography. When I'm doing that kind of shooting, I do think about how the person being photographed might feel if he or she was aware of my intention. I don't want to bother people in the same way I don't want to be bothered, so I try to be discreet. For the most part, people don't even notice that I'm taking a picture. If I get the sense they will a) know and b) be bothered, then I don't take a picture. Sometimes even if a person is clearly unaware of my camera, I won't take a picture. It's hard to say what governs my decisions, but if pushed, I'll say it's simply a gut feeling one way or another.

Having said that, people noticing that I'm taking pictures of other stuff - landscape, buildings, general street (as opposed to a specific scene of specific people) - doesn't bother me in the least. As long as they leave me alone, I don't give four flying frogs what people are thinking or if they are giving me looks. And I'm not going to let a couple of weird looks stop me from doing what I want to do. Never have, never will.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 17, 2014)

limr said:


> Well, I'm going to completely ignore all the intervening silliness and answer the original question:
> 
> Do I care what other people think of me?
> 
> ...


Notice the other trolling thread? (trolling with a cause)
But excellent.  A excellent role model imo for us less experienced photographers and those considering engaging in street shooting. Me personally, I don't like the idea of taking peoples picture without permission, but asking first means you don't catch them in a natural stance. However you seem to have found that balance of respect while still shooting. :thumbup:


----------



## kathyt (Feb 17, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> The OP's question reminds me of the joke about the guy who went to see his doctor.
> 
> _"Doc, everytime I raise my arm like this, I get a terrible pain in my shoulder.  What should I do?"
> 
> "Well, stop raising your arm like that."_


I love a man with a little common sense!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 17, 2014)

I do believe that for some in this thread these are in order:  http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dCDAimBKB...94RdU/s1600/final+big+girl+panties+edited.jpg


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2014)

kathyt said:


> love a man with a little common sense!



How interesting.
I love females with little common sense.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 17, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > love a man with a little common sense!
> ...



Which probably explains this:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/352217-marriage-photography.html

Remind us Lew, which marriage are you on currently??


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



Third wife - of my own.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 17, 2014)

hmm. interesting. I actually like being married. First and only marriage (knock on wood). My wife is very pretty, a really good sahm and makes my coffee and lays out my clothes does near all the cooking. keeps the house in order family appointments etc.  She is kind of my liaison for me with people as i'm not much of a people person so she kind of works as a go between. She gets along well socially and kind of brightens up group settings. People like her.  Total opposite of myself so it works (haha). And anything real serious she passes on to me so I deal with the major things I guess and she pretty much deals with the details. If I say okay we need to take care of x, y, and z she picks up the ball and plays secretary kind of and puts in in motion then gets back to me. She does volunteer work sometimes, bakes cookies for the kids school. She really just makes me look good.  I was playing landlord for a while too, she helped out a lot with that. Came to evictions of tenants I stepped in and took care of it but day to day she did odds and ends. Had another side business too for a while and she really picked up a lot of slack there for me even things as simple as doing my business cards and keeping filing in order.  I have it made in a lot of ways.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 17, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...


Guy i work with just hitched wife number 4 last year. And he is already complaining about her. Except he just doesn't have one wife to complain about because of kids from previous marriages, he has x wives to complain about still too.


----------



## Aakajx (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes I feel a little odd taking peoples photos or annoying others with my camera. Some people hate photos and others love them so it worries me. I just ask people nicely first. 

This topic has been the weirdest I've read so far lol. I don't agree with you breaking the guys camera. But I do understand that you did want him to have it.


----------



## 71M (Feb 22, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.
> 
> Other people go through this as well?
> 
> or maybe that is why camera phones come in handy. They are so much more norm and less obvious you don't draw attention to yourself.



I'm a total hypocrite: I'll take candid pictures on the street, yet I detest being photographed in the same way, _by some jerk with a camera_.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 22, 2014)

71M said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > I avoid taking some photos, as I hate to draw attention to myself. And the times I have in public, the stares, people looking at me oddly. I find it nerve racking. so I generally just started bypassing photo opportunities to avoid people staring at me.
> ...


I've always been that way. I was in yearbook in highschool taking photos for the yearbooks but you wont find a single photo of me in any of them not even class pictures. Twenty years later, I still despise having my photo taken. I think i've had maybe twenty of them taken of me in my life. But im always taking photos of others....


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't do street photography but have done sports and events - any time you're taking photos at an event or even if you're just out in public with a camera, people tend to look or notice you.

I took photos for a local team for marketing; I felt self conscious at first but got used to it, and after awhile people got used to seeing me and didn't notice much anymore. I remember at first walking out into the arena and a section of heads would all turn and look - for a couple of seconds, didn't take long for them to realize the game is much more interesting to watch than me (for that matter the guys carrying around the cotton candy might be more interesting than me and my camera). Sometimes kids would wave or the chest painters would show off or the mascot would ham it up for the camera, I had funny experiences with it and if I didn't like it I wouldn't have kept doing it. 

I think some things you try, see if it's something you like and can learn how to do well, or if it's something that's just not for you. Photographing people involves skills in interacting well with people (and by the way, breaking someone's camera wasn't a cool thing to do to say the least, there are other ways not having your picture taken could be handled). 

3rd of your own Lew? what, do you have a few more of someone else's?


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 23, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> 3rd of your own Lew? what, do you have a few more of someone else's?



not currently, but when they were in the market.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd of your own Lew? what, do you have a few more of someone else's?
> ...



*resists urge to make a joke*


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 7, 2014)

OP, get into something other than street photos if that is your nature.


----------

